# Real pictures from the new IWC collection!



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

The SIHH was great! The new Pilot Collection is really amazing. I'll let the pictures do the talking 


IWC Spitfire Perpetual Calendar Digital Date-Month IW379103 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Spitfire Perpetual Calendar Digital Date-Month IW379103 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Mark XVII IW326501 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph IW377701 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph IW377701 by acejewelers, on Flickr


The new (bigger) folding clasp by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Worldtimer IW326201 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Double Chronograph IW377801 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Spitfire Chronograph IW387803 by acejewelers, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/6719818869


IWC Spitfire Chronograph IW387802 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Spitfire Chronograph IW387802 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Spitfire Chronograph IW387802 by acejewelers, on Flickr


The new Spitfire vs the Pilot Chronograph by acejewelers, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/6719821243


IWC Big Pilot's Watch TOP GUN IW501901 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph TOP GUN Miramar IW388002 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph TOP GUN Miramar IW388002 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot's Watch TOP GUN IW501901 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph TOP GUN Miramar IW388002 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot's Watch Perpetual Calendar TOP GUN IW502902 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot's Watch Perpetual Calendar TOP GUN IW502902 by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## Demokritos (Apr 21, 2007)

wow I'm spechless... Thank you dimer for the photos... I especially liked IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph Antoine de Saint Exupery


----------



## MBroadus (Feb 25, 2010)

Many thanks for the pics...still hate the triple date window and red arrow accents but the new Spitfire is georgous!


----------



## jedmonds (Mar 4, 2009)

Trying to understand why the IWC Spitfire Chrono in Stainless Steel does not have a sapphire crystal caseback to look at the movement. I would would think IWC would want to show off their new inhouse chronograph movement. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

jedmonds said:


> Trying to understand why the IWC Spitfire Chrono in Stainless Steel does not have a sapphire crystal caseback to look at the movement. I would would think IWC would want to show off their new inhouse chronograph movement. Am I missing something?


Yes  Since it is a real Pilot it has a soft iron core and is anti magnetic. If it would have a sapphire caseback, you would be looking at a metal plate as well


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Dimer, fantastic photos. That St Exupery is gorgeous!


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing! I'm just surprised that there's no spitfire version of the mark xvii...


----------



## MBroadus (Feb 25, 2010)

When are these scheduled to hit ADs?


----------



## Kiespijn (Jun 5, 2009)

Wanneer liggen deze bad boys op de Van Baerle? Toch maar eens kijken of de portugieser kan worden ingeruild ;-)


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

|> great pictures


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you for the pics, they are stunning.


----------



## MickyD (Dec 3, 2008)

love the spitfire rotor on the first one - very clever.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

The Spitfire Perpetual Calendar is an absolute stunner!

Great pics too :-!


----------



## jedmonds (Mar 4, 2009)

Dimer said:


> Yes  Since it is a real Pilot it has a soft iron core and is anti magnetic. If it would have a sapphire caseback, you would be looking at a metal plate as well


Ah, that makes sense...still makes me sad though. Any idea when pricing will be released on these new models?


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I was thinking these new models might not be so good. I am happily mistaken. Great pics!


----------



## DM_downunder (Aug 31, 2009)

Dimer said:


> Yes  Since it is a real Pilot it has a soft iron core and is anti magnetic. If it would have a sapphire caseback, you would be looking at a metal plate as well


Which is why the Ingenieur is no longer an Ingenieur!

Do we finally have a 22mm lug width on the 3777?

Any pictures of the fine adjustment on the new clasp?


----------



## rokr32 (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for the pics


----------



## MBroadus (Feb 25, 2010)

mattjmcd said:


> I was thinking these new models might not be so good. I am happily mistaken. Great pics!


The pics on IWC's website do not do the models justice...I still hate the triple date window but love the new look of the spitfire chronograph.


----------



## ivanlt (Oct 25, 2008)

MBroadus said:


> The pics on IWC's website do not do the models justice...I still hate the triple date window but love the new look of the spitfire chronograph.


+1


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

beautiful pics. exupery rocks!


----------



## AndyParker (Oct 21, 2011)

a stunning collection of watches.

the eight day handwound is even better in the flesh!


----------



## Martijnvb (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the excellent pictures Dimer! I love the (red) gold spitfire perpetual digital date-month.

cheers, martijn


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

great phots, thanks for posting Dimer


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!

I have to say, that Mark XVII looked much better here than in the pictures.


----------



## Mtl20v (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for sharing.

what is the retail price for the Spitfire Chronograph IW387802?

thanks


----------



## Izaini (Jan 27, 2012)

Love them all...thanks for sharing.


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

Thank you, Dimer. I fear that the new Spitfire Chronograph is calling to me. The exchequer will be taking another hit, methinks.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree, the new Spitfire is beautiful! At first I thought the Worldtimer would be my favorite, but now I'm pretty sure that it is Spitfire.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I think the Spitfire will be on my wrist soon.


----------



## Hasna (Jan 19, 2009)

DM_downunder: Ingenieur ME is certailny full cream Ingenieur.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

The ceramic Big Pilot Perpetual Calendar Top Gun would look awfully nice sitting in the watch box next to my Top Gun Doppelchronograph. Just sayin'...

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

A small overview of the IWC booth:


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

Does it get any better????? The answer is no!! Awesome pics and Awesome watches!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dc_in_sf (Apr 10, 2009)

Demokritos said:


> wow I'm spechless... Thank you dimer for the photos... I especially liked IWC Pilot's Watch Chronograph Antoine de Saint Exupery


Just wondering what this linked used to point to since it is now dead? Can't find any info about a new St Exupery edition anywhere...


----------



## hwwong (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm drooling


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely stunning watches... *stunning*.


----------



## charles2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful watches.
But I don't like the triple date thing.
It decreases legibility.


----------



## Doppler (Dec 4, 2011)

I really like the new Spitfire 3878 with the ardoise dial, and to go in the face of popular opinion, I actually like the triple date window. In terms of function it also helps as you can still read the date when the minute hand would normally cover the single date window for a couple of minutes in each hour.

Also like the Top Gum Miranmar, but would prefer if the size was 42-44mm, 48mm is too big for my wrist anyway.


----------



## Lew (Aug 20, 2010)

Not to many changes


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

The more I look at the new Pilot range, the more I like them, triple date window and all. 

The Spitfire Perpetual is gorgeous!


----------

